# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  Думали ли вы?

## Сломанная жизнь

Могли бы вы когда нибудь себе представить что будете думать или даже мечтать о суицыде? я вот сегодня вспоминала события минувших 10-ти к примеру лет и даже не помышляла о суицыде! думалось все будет по плану, все будет отлично главное делать но жизнь такая штука на перёд все не предусмотришь это первое второе не на всё мы можем повлиять! нынче уже данность, оглядываюсь назад что было, что есть и что будет, жизнь всех разбросала кого в князья а кого на самое дно но раньше все казалось светлым и оптимистичным а что сейчас?

----------


## Игорёк

Сложно сказать когда именно. Где-то наверно в 2007м началось. Париодически накатывали такие волны ужаса, о суициде не думал, просто понимал что это конец. Но потом случались какие-то ситуации которые отвлекали, опримизировали, давали надежды. Но ничего не решалось. Состояние перешло в хроническое где-то в 25 лет, и дошло до свого пика в 26. 




> жизнь всех разбросала кого в князья а кого на самое дно но раньше все казалось светлым и оптимистичным а что сейчас?


 Точнее сказать не разбросала а поставила каждого на свое место. Кто на что гаразд, кто что заслуживал, тот и получил. А юность действительно была полна оптимизма, даже при тяжелых ситуациях, впрочем у многих прогнозы и сбылись, желания осуществились.

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

> Сложно сказать когда именно. Где-то наверно в 2007м началось. Париодически накатывали такие волны ужаса, о суициде не думал, просто понимал что это конец. Но потом случались какие-то ситуации которые отвлекали, опримизировали, давали надежды. Но ничего не решалось. Состояние перешло в хроническое где-то в 25 лет, и дошло до свого пика в 26. 
> 
> 
> Точнее сказать не разбросала а поставила каждого на свое место. Кто на что гаразд, кто что заслуживал, тот и получил. А юность действительно была полна оптимизма, даже при тяжелых ситуациях, впрочем у многих прогнозы и сбылись, желания осуществились.


 Не всёже как я посмотрю раскидала жизнь, ведь те кто достоин жить хорошо так не живут зато те кто недойстойны живут, обстоятельства, время и место вот факторы на которые сложно повлиять.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Не всёже как я посмотрю раскидала жизнь, ведь те кто достоин жить хорошо так не живут зато те кто недойстойны живут, обстоятельства, время и место вот факторы на которые сложно повлиять.


 Тут все относительно, "достойные"/"недостойные" живут "хорошо"/"плохо".
Я скорее, присоединяюсь к Игорьку, что каждый на своем месте. 
Разница только в том, устраивает ли его это место или нет.
Ведь не секрет, что все "неразрешимые" "ужасные" проблемы, которые мучают участников данного форума со стороны могут показаться надуманными и несущественными.
Тут бы философский взгляд на вещи мог-бы помочь, если-бы не амбиции.

----------


## Игорёк

Если человек здоров красив и умен то почему он не должен жить ? тут больше вопрос везения, нежели достоинства. ну и обстоятельства конечно же не в последнюю роль.
В детстве-то все примерно одинаковые, а с годами появляются разные жизненные ситуации, тут человек либо развивается (рост), либо остонавливается и начинает деградировать. 
 Например мои интимные проблемы не беспокоили меня до того периода когда эти органы небыли нужны, соответственно и проблемы эти не были актуальны. А когда встал вопрос об использовании этих органов, тут то и начались проблемы, которые породили ряд других, уже более серьезных проблем, спровоцировав тем самым регресс развития и деградацию личности.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Например мои интимные проблемы не беспокоили меня до того периода когда эти органы небыли нужны, соответственно и проблемы эти не были актуальны. А когда встал вопрос об использовании этих органов, тут то и начались проблемы, которые породили ряд других, уже более серьезных проблем, спровоцировав тем самым регресс развития и деградацию личности.


 Ого, как сформулировал. По поводу использования органов анекдот:
Познакомился Тарзан с Джейн. После с удивлением смотрит на "орган" и говорит:"А я думал, что этой штукой только орехи можно колоть" :Smile:

----------


## Игорёк

> Познакомился Тарзан с Джейн. После с удивлением смотрит на "орган" и говорит:"А я думал, что этой штукой только орехи можно колоть"


 Непроизвольно моментом на извращенный ум пришел переделаный вариант анекдота, именно про ту самую Джейн которая была тут:
 Оказались на необитаемом остове Тарзан и Джейн. Начитает Тарзан к Джейн потихоньку подкатывать, а та же фригидная - не дает. Проходит месяц, проходит другой, ну Тарзан и думат - а что терять - взял он Джейн и изнасиловал. Она - "ого! а я думала этой штукой только орехи можно колоть!".

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Непроизвольно моментом на извращенный ум пришел переделаный вариант анекдота, именно про ту самую Джейн которая была тут:
>  Оказались на необитаемом остове Тарзан и Джейн. Начитает Тарзан к Джейн потихоньку подкатывать, а та же фригидная - не дает. Проходит месяц, проходит другой, ну Тарзан и думат - а что терять - взял он Джейн и изнасиловал. Она - "ого! а я думала этой штукой только орехи можно колоть!".


 Кстати, да. Как-то даже ролик видел, где на полном серьезе в качестве спорта дамы накачивают эти самые мышцы до такой степени, что могут и орехи колоть.
А один мужик рассказывал про одну тетку, которая даже в зрелом возрасте имела успех у мужчин потому, что умела мышцами "засосать" и сжимать эти мужские органы.

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

Жесть

----------


## Игорёк

я имел ввиду колоть орехи по типу топора, или молотка, не женскими органами. Да и бог с ним...
Засасывать и сжимать, это какой-то иврат. Думаю что все ее поклонники были немного тронуты умом.

----------


## Призрак

> Могли бы вы когда нибудь себе представить что будете думать или даже мечтать о суицыде? я вот сегодня вспоминала события минувших 10-ти к примеру лет и даже не помышляла о суицыде! думалось все будет по плану, все будет отлично главное делать но жизнь такая штука на перёд все не предусмотришь это первое второе не на всё мы можем повлиять! нынче уже данность, оглядываюсь назад что было, что есть и что будет, жизнь всех разбросала кого в князья а кого на самое дно но раньше все казалось светлым и оптимистичным а что сейчас?


 не думал, но а что сейчас, что вчера что завтра, разницы то нет никакой...

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Гы...)..заранее всё увидела во сне,ужаснулась,подумала,просто бред,что это не со мной,такого не будет.и "полетела дальше на огонь",забыв сон.вот только не помню,что будет дальше,черт!,сдохну я,или буду дальше существовать.

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

Оптимистично.

----------


## fuсka rolla

о своей конечности человек начал думать давно. примерно в те же времена, когда стал осознавать себя в пространстве. и многочисленные похоронные ритуалы тому свидетельства. пару лет назад прочитал отличное эссе на этот счет. И ему примерно сто лет. И оно примерно времен переписок Фрейда с Эйнштейном. И для прочтения оно лежит здесь
Что бы там не говорили о Фрейде, а он для меня- один из немногих ученых, что опередил время и сделал философию и теологию ненужными академическими единицами, дав самые обоснованные и логичные объяснения процессам, заботящим людей. 
Именно осознание своей конечности и отличало людей от остальной фауны )))))) 
это очень приятно- осознавать, что думающий о суициде на несколько порядков превзошел не думающих об оном ))))))

----------


## Каин

> о своей конечности человек начал думать давно. примерно в те же времена, когда стал осознавать себя в пространстве. и многочисленные похоронные ритуалы тому свидетельства. пару лет назад прочитал отличное эссе на этот счет. И ему примерно сто лет. И оно примерно времен переписок Фрейда с Эйнштейном. И для прочтения оно лежит здесь
> Что бы там не говорили о Фрейде, а он для меня- один из немногих ученых, что опередил время и сделал философию и теологию ненужными академическими единицами, дав самые обоснованные и логичные объяснения процессам, заботящим людей. 
> Именно осознание своей конечности и отличало людей от остальной фауны )))))) 
> это очень приятно- осознавать, что думающий о суициде на несколько порядков превзошел не думающих об оном ))))))


 Мне вот просто интересно, что сделал Фрейд, для человечества? Я слышал Фрейд, Фрейд, Фрейд, но все никак не могу понять в чем сущность его заслуги? Я не ученый, я простой человек, как и большинство людей. Что сделал Фрейд для простых людей? Или он занимался только неврастениками, число которых единицы. Но при ближайшем знакомстве с Фрейдом, почему то возникает такое ощущение,что для него неврастеники это весь мир. В чем польза от Фрейда для обычного человека, а не для неврастеника (хотя я не уверен, что и для неврастеника есть от него польза)? Если он придумал какой-нибудь метод лечения псих больных, то почему псих больные до сих пор псих больны? Я не пытаюсь опорочить Фрейда, я слишком невежд для этого. Но все таки быть может я пойму , что сделал Фрейд такого выдающего?

----------


## fuсka rolla

Слушай, если тебя это напрягает- могу почистить пост от этой фамилии. Я давно за тобой заметил нелюбовь к психиатрам) 
Ты прав в том, что Я зачастил с этими парнями. Просто читаю их залпом (мне же интересно, как мозг работает), вот и ссылаюсь. 
Выдающегося, по-моему, у него книга "недовольство культурой". После нее и пошли разные социологии, этологии и прочие. Изучение механизмов психики он вывел на научный уровень. До него психиатр считался недомедиком. Из заслуг: психоанализ, определение психического материала для работы, ассоциации (хоть их к Юнгу приписывают), введение в терминологию (открытие) бессознательного и описание его. 
Это очень много. Особенно, если до него у всех в фаворе была лоботомия. 
Отказ от хирургической работы с мозгом в пользу вербальной работы с его  содержанием- это до фига для простых людей. Да, и до него считали, что психические болезни- следствие токсикологического, или органического поражения.
психически больные выздоравливают. неврозы проходят, депрессии отпускают, шизофрении гаснут. 
в неудачном лечении виноват всегда врач. всегда. 
сейчас психиатрия не развивается. вернее, развивается в сторону фармацевтики. По-этому, стоявшие сто лет назад у основ считаются крутыми.

----------


## Каин

Ничего меня не напрягает. Я просто хочу понять что от такого выдающего сделал. Открыл психоанализ, бессознательное.  Какой от  этого прок?




> Отказ от хирургической работы с мозгом в пользу вербальной работы с его содержанием- это до фига для простых людей.


  Какое "до фига"? И что это вообще значит?

----------


## Каин

> психически больные выздоравливают. неврозы проходят, депрессии отпускают, шизофрении гаснут.


 Мне все-таки кажется что ты преувеличиваешь его заслуги.

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Ничего меня не напрягает. Я просто хочу понять что от такого выдающего сделал. Открыл психоанализ, бессознательное.  Какой от  этого прок?
> 
>  Какое "до фига"? И что это вообще значит?


 какой прок от открытия, или какой прок от бессознательного?
если самым простым языком: бессознательное- та коробочка, в которой валяется то, что ты забыл, то, что тебя парит, или парило, , инстинкты тоже там валяются, валяются все подавленные желания. подавлены они были из-за привития тебе культурных норм (сестру свою не трахать, морду не бить прохожему, не сбивать палкой мед с дерева, и не вычислять бабу по запаху). единственные способы выудить содержания этой коробочки- ассоциации и сны. так как психика ассоциативна. этими приемами сейчас пользуются в политике, рекламе и тд. в дальнейшем этой теории придали еще лучшую форму , описав теорию комплексов, согласно которой, психика делится на несколько комплексов. главным является Эго- то есть сам ты. работой психики, в том числе мышления и тд. руководят поочередно эти комплексы (которые не главные). любая ассоциация, вызванная увиденным, услышанным и тд активирует тот, или иной комплекс, меняя твое поведение, или загоняя тебя в воспоминания чего-нибудь. каждый из этих комплексов имеет свою память, и , если верить Пьеру Жане,- интеллектом. т.е.можно заметить, как меняется структура мышления ( то, о чем; то, как; ты думаешь), в зависимости от настроения. 
это если ВООБЩЕ просто и ОЧЕНЬ вкратце.
"до фига" значит, что депрессующим и шизофреникам голову не сверлят дрелью, в поисках токсинов, или деформации мозга. 
хотя деформации при некоторых видах слабоумия, все же , есть: при старческом, при некоторых шизофрениях - сморщивание самого мозга. в некоторых случаях- замена нервных клеток соединительной тканью ( вместо части мозга что-то типа кожи лежит).

----------


## Каин

> если самым простым языком: бессознательное- та коробочка, в которой валяется то, что ты забыл, то, что тебя парит, или парило, , инстинкты тоже там валяются, валяются все подавленные желания. подавлены они были из-за привития тебе культурных норм (сестру свою не трахать


 Ты хочешь сказать, что на самом деле я хочу трахать свою сестру, просто это желание у меня спрятано (его подавила культура).


> единственные способы выудить содержания этой коробочки- ассоциации и сны.


  Ты хочешь сказать, что ассоциации и сны помогут мне извлечь это желание, то есть желание трахать свою сестру?

Если в этом заключается открытие Фрейда, то по мне, так он просто фантазер.

----------


## fuсka rolla

хахаха)))) ну примерно)
это же примеры, Каин.
даже не язык отличает нас от фауны, а культура. Если взять человека, как отдельную от культуры, семьи, воспитания, органическую единицу, то он мало чем будет отличатся от приматов ) 
для НАС трахать родственников- дико. и СОЗНАТЕЛЬНО думать об этом- дико. Но до сих пор, не только в фауне, но и в некоторых племенах такое практикуется. и практиковалось 50 лет назад. на самых примитивных, животных уровнях- ты и есть животное. эгоистичное и жестокое. и для тебя нет разницы с кем спать. и нет разницы между женой и какой-то бабой. 
Культура вытеснила из нас все анималистическое говно. По-этому мы - люди. С принципами, фаобиями и внутренними мирами. Они бы не образовались не будь культуры. внутринние миры- и есть бессознательное. И есть то, что ты хочешь. Ты даже за собой можешь заметить, как наедине с собой в мыслях изящно раздаешь люлей своим врагам, а они и сделать ничего не могут. И в представлениях все идет так, как ты хочешь. Потому, что в реале этого не можешь сделать. потому, что ты-человек. При этом , по мимо контролируемых представлений (там, где ты всем врагам рожу разбил), есть неконтролируемые представления......

----------


## Каин

Ты упустил один маленький ньюансик, а именно то, что культуру делает человек и уже потом культура делает человека: творит на благо себе. То есть пишет музыку человек, а потом уже эта музыка помогает человеку духовно. У тебя же культура послана свыше непонятно чем (по Фрейду) на человека -животного. 

Но все это сейчас не важно (размышлять же о первопричинах непродуктивно), а важно то, какое грандиозное открытие совершил Фрейд. Он сказал что человека человеком делает культура. Это ты называешь открытием? Нет, все таки ты и в правду преувеличиваешь его заслуги. А я то думал, что человека человеком делает чревоугодие и способность испражняться.

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Ты упустил один маленький ньюансик, а именно то, что культуру делает человек и уже потом культура делает человека: творит на благо себе. То есть пишет музыку человек, а потом уже эта музыка помогает человеку духовно. У тебя же культура послана свыше непонятно чем (по Фрейду) на человека -животного. 
> 
> Но все это сейчас не важно (размышлять же о первопричинах непродуктивно), а важно то, какое грандиозное открытие совершил Фрейд. Он сказал что человека человеком делает культура. Это ты называешь открытием? Нет, все таки ты и в правду преувеличиваешь его заслуги. А я то думал, что человека человеком делает чревоугодие и способность испражняться.


 Я не упускал этот нюансик. культура- не такое уж далекое внедрение. Еще в средние века тогдашние мажоры ссали за занавески в своем же доме.
и службу, в том виде, в каком сейчас представляем, она несет со времен Платоновских "людей в пещере". 
касательно Фрейдовской культуры: Я сказал, что это очень хорошая книга, которая послужила толчком для изучения того-то того-то. 
И ты зря исказил мои слова о его заслуге и открытиях. Они так и лежат парой постов выше. Именно : 


> До него психиатр считался недомедиком. Из заслуг: психоанализ, определение психического материала для работы, ассоциации (хоть их к Юнгу приписывают), введение в терминологию (открытие) бессознательного и описание его. 
> Это очень много. Особенно, если до него у всех в фаворе была лоботомия. 
> Отказ от хирургической работы с мозгом в пользу вербальной работы с его содержанием


 Я понимаю, что сарказм- литературный троп, что уже является культурой, но палку-то не перегибай. "все ходы записаны". Если ты еще во время диалога был скептически настроен к этому, зачем тогда методично объяснений просил? Я старался, вообще-то, объяснял, думал, что тебе интересно. Не перевирай мои слова больше, хорошо? некрасиво это.

----------


## Каин

*fuсka rolla*, да хорошо. На самом деле, я нисколько не хотел тебя злить. На самом деле, я действительно пытался понять его открытия. На самом деле свой сарказм, я считаю сарказмом по-существу. Наверное, некрасиво. Меня слишком часто мягко сказать начинали не любить за то, что я порочил их интересы. Но как возможно порочить интересы? Я порицал истинность, того во что человек верит, но не саму его веру. А истина у каждого может быть своя. И если я хулю чужую истину, то это значит, что я защищаю истину свою. Гнобите мою истину,поносите,срамите,унижайте! Моя истина нисколько от этого не пострадает. А если моя истина все-таки треснет, то это значит, что у меня до этого не было истины, а теперь есть.

Я не хотел тебя настраивать против себя, извини, просто у меня в споре такие приемы. Некрасивые? Но разве аргументы нуждаются в изяществе?! Это не аргументы? Для тебя может да,но для меня поверь это самые настоящие аргументы, а не просто дерзкий сарказм. Я ни лицедей, ни паяц и ни фигляр, что бы в споре находить себе потеху.

Да, я вполне могу допускать вариант, что заслуга Фрейда велика для человечества, и не разглядеть мне ее мешает свое невежество. Но пока я вижу то что я ее не наблюдаю, и это мне дает права говорить об этом. И если вдруг в споре моя истина рухнет, то это будет означать лишь то, что я понял в чем заслуга Фрейда и буду только этому рад.Я понял то,что раньше не понимал. Поэтому не вижу смысла просто глумится в споре. Для меня это слишком низко.

В общем я хотел сказать, что если и переврал твои слова. то сделал это не по злому умыслу, ни по какому умыслу.Если только по бессознательному умыслу, но это опять же для меня хрень, то есть я в это не верю. Я верю своему сознательному мышлению, а мое сознательное мышление мне говорит, что я хотел бы понять значимость открытий Фрейда, и нисколько не хотел тебя в этом как-то задевать.

Я говорю тебе сейчас извини, и я так думаю. И вряд ли мне кто-то или что-то на свете докажет, что на самом деле подсознательно я сейчас брызгаю слюной. Я человек, не животное.

----------


## fuсka rolla

так, Каин, Я не злился. Я ошарашен был подменой моих слов))))
Я правда думал, что мы не выясняем истину. Я правда полагал, что тебе интересно, а Я объясняю. 
Мне и в голову не приходило настаивать на своей правоте, или твоей неправоте. 
И ты- в последних рядах тех людей, которых Я хотел бы настроить против себя. С тобой интересно.
мало что заслуживает ссоры. особенно с тобой. особенно из-за Фрейда. 
p.s. продолжаем верить в свои Fundamentals ( не знаю, как это по-русски)...пусть будет- монументальные, высеченные в скале правды

----------


## Каин

> Я ошарашен был подменой моих слов))))


 Итак.



> Ты хочешь сказать, что на самом деле я хочу трахать свою сестру, просто это желание у меня спрятано (его подавила культура). Ты хочешь сказать, что ассоциации и сны помогут мне извлечь это желание, то есть желание трахать свою сестру?
> Если в этом заключается открытие Фрейда, то по мне, так он просто фантазер.


 


> ну примерно)


 Здесь пока мы не наблюдаем, твое неудовольство подменной слов

А после того как я сказал:



> *Если в этом заключается открытие Фрейда,* то по мне, так он просто фантазер..


 Ты ответил




> *даже не язык отличает нас от фауны, а культура.* Если взять человека, как отдельную от культуры, семьи, воспитания, органическую единицу, то он мало чем будет отличатся от приматов ) 
> для НАС трахать родственников- дико. и СОЗНАТЕЛЬНО думать об этом- дико. Но до сих пор, не только в фауне, но и в некоторых племенах такое практикуется. и практиковалось 50 лет назад. на самых примитивных, животных уровнях- ты и есть животное. эгоистичное и жестокое. и для тебя нет разницы с кем спать. и нет разницы между женой и какой-то бабой. 
> *Культура вытеснила из нас все анималистическое говно. По-этому мы - люди.* С принципами, фаобиями и внутренними мирами. Они бы не образовались не будь культуры. внутринние миры- и есть бессознательное.


 И вот мой ответ на это



> Он сказал что человека человеком делает культура. Это ты называешь открытием? Нет, все таки ты и в правду преувеличиваешь его заслуги. А я то думал, что человека человеком делает чревоугодие и способность испражняться.


 Где подмена слов? Или ты имел ввиду подмену в смысле у меня это не так культурно, как у тебя?

----------


## fuсka rolla

> культура послана свыше непонятно чем (по Фрейду) на человека -животного.


 


> культура- не такое уж далекое внедрение. Еще в средние века тогдашние мажоры ссали за занавески в своем же доме.
> и службу, в том виде, в каком сейчас представляем, она несет со времен Платоновских "людей в пещере". 
> касательно Фрейдовской культуры: Я сказал, что это очень хорошая книга, которая послужила толчком для изучения того-то того-то.


 


> важно то, какое грандиозное открытие совершил Фрейд. Он сказал что человека человеком делает культура. Это ты называешь открытием? Нет, все таки ты и в правду преувеличиваешь его заслуги.


 


> До него психиатр считался недомедиком. Из заслуг: психоанализ, определение психического материала для работы, ассоциации (хоть их к Юнгу приписывают), введение в терминологию (открытие) бессознательного и описание его. 
> Это очень много. Особенно, если до него у всех в фаворе была лоботомия. 
> Отказ от хирургической работы с мозгом в пользу вербальной работы с его содержанием


 


> даже не язык отличает нас от фауны, а культура.Культура вытеснила из нас все анималистическое говно. По-этому мы - люди.


 это не Фрейд сказал, а Я

----------


## Каин

Ну ты даешь! У меня посты стояли по порядку. Ты же здесь приводишь произвольный порядок. Приводишь мои ответы, а перед этим ставишь совсем не те свои цитаты, на которые я отвечал. Вот это не хорошо.




> это не Фрейд сказал, а Я


 Я говорю "_и это ты называешь открытием_", и ты после этого начинаешь говорить о культуре. А оказывается ты забыл о том что мы спорим о Фрейде и просто начал говорить вещи, которые как бы его и не касались. И тем более после реплики о важности его открытия. 



> Отказ от хирургической работы с мозгом в пользу вербальной работы с его содержанием


 Если у тебя кроме этого больше нечего привести из заслуг Фрейда, то не вижу в этом, что Фрейд сделал что то гениальное. Медицина на месте не стоит. И каждый раз, человек совершенствует методы лечения человека. И все, которые совершенствуют медицину, все они остаются незаметными.

Что сказал такого выдающего Фрейд, Фрейд, а не ты?

----------


## fuсka rolla

вот сколько раз мне еще это скопировать?



> Из заслуг: психоанализ, определение психического материала для работы, ассоциации (хоть их к Юнгу приписывают), введение в терминологию (открытие) бессознательного и описание его. 
> Это очень много. Особенно, если до него у всех в фаворе была лоботомия. 
> Отказ от хирургической работы с мозгом в пользу вербальной работы с его содержанием


  здесь не одно открытие, а несколько. они через запятую идут. 

о культуре мы начали говорить после упоминания мной его книги, которая спровоцировала множество работ в этой и других областях. 

в чем дело? мы же уже выяснили, что тебе Фрейд не нравится. уже выяснили, что ТЫ считаешь его вклад незначительным. И выяснили, что ты переврал (исказил) мои слова. В чем потом сознался. Давай уже оставим в покое мертвых психиатров и их идеи, которые ты не признаешь.

----------


## Каин

> И выяснили, что ты переврал (исказил) мои слова. В чем потом сознался.


 Это интересно, где же я с этим согласился?




> вот сколько раз мне еще это скопировать?....здесь не одно открытие, а несколько. они через запятую идут.


 Меня не интересуют сухие термины. Я у тебя спрашивал в чем польза именно здесь, в этих понятиях? Ты начинал говорить о том, что человек без культуры животное, и все, про другое ты больше не говоришь. Поэтому я и сделал вывод, что Фрейд в общем-то по сути ничего выдающего и не сделал.

----------


## fuсka rolla

> В общем я хотел сказать, что если и переврал твои слова. то сделал это не по злому умыслу, ни по какому умыслу.Если только по бессознательному умыслу, но это опять же для меня хрень, то есть я в это не верю. 
> .


 



> Меня не интересуют сухие термины. Я у тебя спрашивал в чем польза именно здесь, в этих понятиях? Ты начинал говорить о том, что человек без культуры животное, и все, про другое ты больше не говоришь. Поэтому я и сделал вывод, что Фрейд в общем-то по сути ничего выдающего и не сделал


 .
Я же тебе объяснил что такое бессознательное. про пользу остальных открытий Я тебе тоже рассказал уже. 
хочешь, чтобы Я скопировал?

----------


## Каин

Ты не до конца видимо прочитал, а ведь я подытожил, что это хрень и я в это не верю (то есть по сути не согласен).




> Я же тебе объяснил что такое бессознательное. про пользу остальных открытий


 И помниться я тебе тоже отвечал на это. Про абсурдность извлечение из коробочки с помощью ассоциации и снов желания потрахать свою сестру. 

Все хорошо, не надо мне ничего больше копировать. Пусть Фрейд для тебя остается гением как психолог или психиатр. Для меня же если он и гений, то только как писатель теоретик. Пользу от каковых теорий я не нахожу, ну или по крайней мере существенную пользу.

----------


## fuсka rolla

this is all up 2 u.

----------


## Каин

> this is all up 2 u.


 Под конец спора решил все-таки применить свой ум?

----------


## fuсka rolla

слушай, ну что тебе нужно? Я же тебе все объяснил. Читай! 
все же решили уже: ты не признаешь Фрейда, его теории , и психиатрия для тебя, видимо, -чепуха. 
Если тебе не понятны объяснения- скажи! непонятны термины- скажи! нужна подробная информация- скажи! 
заладил по одному и тому же, а Я только и копирую тебе предыдущие тексты, которые на твой вопрос отвечают, но ты все в толк не возьмешь это.... самому-то не тошно?
если во что-то не хочешь верить, то меня не вини в этом. 
Я по крайней мере не ограничиваюсь художественной литературой для объяснения себе чего-то непонятного. 
если тебе не интересно это, то зачем ты в спор влез? и вторую страницу меня одним и тем же дрочишь. нужны книги- скажи. Я скину. Нужны ссылки- скину. 
правда, задолбал уже : в чем вклад? в чем вклад,?в чем вклад? в чем польза?в чем польза?в чем польза? ты читать же умеешь. так читай. написано же все. поругаться хочешь? Я -нет. 
еще раз гововрю, чт омы все выяснили еще пару постов назад :ты не признаешь Фрейда, его теории. 
а ты опять зачем-то свой сарказм под конец беседы продемонстрировал.

----------


## Каин

> this is all up 2 u.


 Как мне это понимать? К чему ты это написал?
Я не люблю когда со мной люди темнят.

----------


## fuсka rolla

Я не темнил. Это значит, что Я подытожил.
это значит "дело твое", или "как хочешь". 
это был ответ на 


> Все хорошо, не надо мне ничего больше копировать. Пусть Фрейд для тебя остается гением как психолог или психиатр. Для меня же если он и гений, то только как писатель теоретик. Пользу от каковых теорий я не нахожу, ну или по крайней мере существенную пользу.


 вот и все. ничего оскорбительного для тебя здесь не звучало. по-этому Я воспринял как оскорбления последующий сарказм

----------


## Каин

Не темнил? Ну вы посмотрите! По твоему написать "_this is all up 2 u._" и _"дело твое"_ это одно и тоже. Вот честно я не понимаю по английскии, и в этих словах я мог для себя видеть все что угодно, в том числе и "отдыхай,критин" и "чтоб ты провалился" и "ну и дегенерат же ты".

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Не темнил? Ну вы посмотрите! По твоему написать "_this is all up 2 u._" и _"дело твое"_ это одно и тоже. Вот честно я не понимаю по английскии, и в этих словах я мог для себя видеть все что угодно, в том числе и "отдыхай,критин" и "чтоб ты провалился" и "ну и дегенерат же ты".


 мне казалось, что английский все знают. 
извини, что использовал оный

----------


## Каин

> мне казалось, что английский все знают. 
> извини, что использовал оный


 Вообще-то в школе я изучал французский. Но и это ничего не значит. Ты что же думаешь, что су слишком такие образованные как ты? Нет ты по-настоящему заслужил мой сарказм про ум. Это  типа как Фрейд бы заявил, после того как не поняли его научные труды обычные люди " Мне казалось, что все люди ученные". Это означало бы или то, что он в конец наивен, или то, что он хотел просто обвинить всех в невежестве.

----------


## fuсka rolla

вот серьезно, что ты пристал? из-за английского вот сейчас.
Я и латынь учил, и древне- греческий и французский тоже. 
этим теперь стыдят разве? к тому же, Я извинился за употребление английского. если мое знание чего-то для тебя- оскорбление, то могу извинится еще и за образование, только ерунду-то мне не предъявляй. 
не моя вина, что тебе это не преподавали, и уж точно не моя вина, что тебе что-то не интересно.  Мне не стыдно, что Я что-то учил и чем-то интересовался сам. Мне стыдно, что ты нашел в этом что-то обидное для себя.

----------


## Каин

> Я и латынь учил, и древне- греческий и французский тоже. 
> этим теперь стыдят разве


 По моему это ты хотел меня пристыдить. И некорчи из себя непонимающего. Нельзя пристыдить знанием иностранного языка, а вот незнанием очень даже можно. Видимо языки ты изучал, вот только с логикой у тебя проблема. Можно стыдить незнанием, а знанием стыдить глупо.

----------


## fuсka rolla

с логикой у тебя проблема серьезная- последний мой пост здесь был , как раз, сарказм.

----------


## Каин

Ты думаешь, что я буквально воспринил твои слова, нет. я воспринил их, как обвинение в невежестве.

----------


## бывшийкурильщик

если честно то никогда не думал что хотя бы буду задумываться об этом

----------


## zero

Думал. Но мне это казалосб чем то нереальным

----------


## White_Gargouil

в течение жизни я задумывался об этом время от времени, но всегда отдавал себе отчет в том, что дальше мыслей - не зайдет. рассуждал о су несерьезно, лишь так - ради интереса, эксперимента фантазии.
но не так давно эти мысли стали носить более практический характер. мысли как начало действий. мысль, трансформирующаяся в намерение. 
не подозревал, что будет так. никогда не думал о возможности такой трансформации у себя.

----------


## falcon9

Думал об этом всю свою жизнь, научился петлю правильно завязать, несколько раз находил верёвку, завязывай петлю, вешал на ветку просовывал голову и представлял что я это уже сделал, что весь этот кошмар под названием жизнь закончился. Что завтра продолжится без меня. Мне не придется идти на работу, как всегда там позориться и страдать от этого. Не придётся встречаться с дальним родственниками и опять позориться своим неадекватным поведением. Не придётся жить своей никчемной жизнью. Мысль о том что завтра меня не будет, это самое приятное что есть в моей жизни.

----------


## falcon9

Мне стыдно за то что я такой слабак и до сих пор этого не сделал. Надеюсь что когда то я возьму себя в руки, выпью водки и доведу это дело до конца.

----------

